

What does the business person do in a startup? - daryn
http://blog.nosnivelling.com/2011/06/what-does-business-person-in-startup-do.html

======
scottporad
I tell you whut...a lot of the non-technical stuff suxxor! Why am I reading HN
right now? Because I'm in the middle of reviewing some contracts and it's
awful, so I got my ADD on and am now surfing here. I would much rather be
working on our product. That's why you need business people...because there is
more to a company than a product. Company = product + business. Developers
work on products. Business people work on business.

Back to the coal mines.

------
daryn
It's easy for us to discount all the non-technical stuff that needs to be done
- but without it we might as well be playing with ourselves in our closets.

~~~
TheIronYuppie
I agree - I think a rule of thumb is that you will underestimate the actual
work required for anything outside of your core experience by a factor of two,
and that's if you have a GREAT person working on it.

